# Funny Video



## jar546 (Jan 7, 2016)

I made this video to poke fun at the pool volleyball group I play with


----------



## ICE (Aug 30, 2018)

ok, so where's the video?


----------



## cda (Aug 30, 2018)

Its on red box already


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 31, 2018)

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## cda (Aug 31, 2018)

I did not think to check YouTube till today 

If you are into photography
Jeff has a lot of help videos


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 31, 2018)

Celebrity!


----------



## jar546 (Aug 31, 2018)

And now working as an electrician along side the best electrician I've ever known.


----------



## cda (Aug 31, 2018)

There has to be a movie plot there


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 31, 2018)

Well Jeff I must say congrats with successes in all your endeavors no matter how small. 
I knew this about you a year ago when I walked into the room and saw you on some real estate program and said that's not Geoff!
Keep up the good work and thanks for letting us enjoy it here too.


----------

